# Kodak Retina: a "new to me" old ancient cam, help?



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 31, 2011)

I just received a Kodak Retina from my late grandfather's house in West Germany. It appears to be the Retina I (013). I can't seem to find a link to an owner's manual for this camera, can someone help me out by chance?  I'd like to put a roll of film through it before I put it up.

It doesn't seem to have a light meter, I may use it in the "Studio Lighting Class" in controlled light with 35mm ISO 200 film.  It appears the aperture, distance, and SHUTTER speed are all controlled on the lens but i really would appreciate some instructions. 

My cam is the pic on the far right Kodak Retina I - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2011)

Kodak Retina 1 user manual, instruction manual

Here are two different complete PDF manuals for old Model I's. Shutter cocking is manual as I recall. I have not shot mine since 1983 or so....and even then it was kind of wonky...

I have a Retina I myself, with a 50mm f/3.5 Schneider Kreuznach lens on it. it could use some work. Kind of neat little cameras.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, I opened it no prob with the instructions. Although it was empty i really appreciate this info. Like the Jiffy-Kodak that came from a late family member, i want to put a role of film through this before I put it away.

Should be much easier to get film for this over the 620 stuff and a real lab the Jiffy required


----------



## compur (Nov 2, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Should be much easier to get film for this over the 620 stuff and a real lab the Jiffy required



You might be interested to know that the original Retina is the camera that the current 35mm film cassette was invented for by Kodak.  There were earlier cameras that used 35mm film but they required either special proprietary cassettes or user-loaded magazines. Neither caught on with the public to any lasting degree. It is because of the invention and success of the Retina that we still have the familiar and long-lived 35mm cartridge today that has been adopted by thousands of cameras over the years.


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 3, 2011)

Amazingly 35mm did catch on with the Leicas, the Retina was considered the poorman's Leica. It did give amazingly good photos n had top quality lenses n shutters and a high quality build for 1/10th the price of a Leica.  

.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 16, 2011)

I got the retina on the far right on this web page Kodak Retina I - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia

The older 120mm film i believe is still available at BHPHOTO. I bought some 620mm film from there for an even older camera (Jiffy-Kodak 1920ish)


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 17, 2011)

Word of caution when using Retinas: Before closing the folding bed, make sure you turn the focus to infinity, otherwise you could damage the focusing and/or the bed, especially when applying too much pressure.

Great little cameras, had a few, sold them all...


----------



## DannyD (Dec 27, 2011)

I own two retinas. A 1946-49 010 model with Compur rapid shutter and rodenstock Ysar lens and a 1954-57 Retina IIc with Synchro Compur and a Schneider Xenon 50mm lens. 

The IIc had a problem, the shutter was not working on lower speeds. I had to clean everything and it works properly now. The optical quality is good on the 010 and amazing on the IIc.


----------

